# Do I really need an inverter



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Every time I go into any sort of electrical gadget type shop Im immediately attracted to the sectio displaying all manner of inverters. Ok so by means of an inverter we magically can get a 240V AC supply in various wattages from 10 to 1000+. Is this really any use to me? On site mostly I hook up, however now I have an 85 watt solar panel do I really need to hook up? Maybe I could save some money! There again I will use more gas with the likes of the fridge etc. So what really are the benefits of say a 600W inverter if any? Sure when not hooked up you can charge your phones and cameras but is that a real necessity when phones will charge via the cigar lighter whilst on the move. What then are the real advantages of an inverter and what are the disadvantages. Shall I hang onto my hard earned cash and just keep on hooking up at £3.20 per night or buy a 600W inverter and say blow your hook up Ive got solar and an inverter!!


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I suppose it's down to whether you have any low wattage 240v appliances/gadgets you may wish to use when not on hook-up.

We run TV, Sky HD box, laptop, rechargeable battery charger, TV aerial booster, PDA etc. Couldn't do without one.

I have a cheap Maplins 600w model. Don't have any of the problems you read about on here!!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

It's each to their own. We have a 600w inverter that we couldn't do without. It runs lots of little things, Archos media player, Ipod/phone chargers, small flourescent light, camcorder charger. laptop and more.

There is a lot on MHF about the pitfalls but too be honest, we have never had a problem. the experts will give you more info about the do's and don't's (is that how you spell it?), I'm sure.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a small 150 watt inverter which is invaluable. It's used for recharging such things as mobile phones, walkie-talkies, camera batteries etc. it will run my netbook or recharge its batteries. There is no cooling fan on it so is totally silent. I can even leave it on all night to charge up the electric tooth brushes.

Cost less than thirty quid and worth every penny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Inverters are invaluable, there is no question about that, the big question for you is do you need one, weigh up the cost balance against hook up.

What would you use it for as you have leccy via a hook up on site if you need it, if you use a microwave, then it's probably going to be EHU that's best for you, unless you want to spend a bit more and get a bigger inverter and another battery, and decent sized cables to connect it all.

We started of with one small 300watt, Silverline inverter, it ran the TV/DVD fine, it's like most things in life, the more you have, the more you want, the more you need.

We wild camp always, so don't have the joy of EHU, we have a 40w panel, 2 x 110ah batteries, and plan to get a 110/2200 watt inverter.

Kev.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have an 800 watt inverter that we got from Argos for £39.99. It runs our TV DVD Player Sat Box & HiFi unit when we are on the french aires. We would not be without it. It also comes in handy for anns low power hair dryer.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got a 12v hair dryer when we first got a MH, it does the job OK, but we only use it when moving, as it sucks the battery a bit.

Kev.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Main use for our inverter (I wouldn't be without one) is it's simpler and saves on buying 12v chargers for phones, laptops etc. (some laptops like newer Dells only work with Dell's own chargers) but best use is to plug in the slow cooker when on a long trip, dinner cooked and ready to eat at the end of a long journey. Slow cooker sites down in the entrance step well. In my opinion, have as much on the van 12v as possible, best then for aires with no mains. We're lucky new van is 12v TV DVD etc, only mains item is the microwave, you'll never run that off an inverter.
Tony


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

short-stick said:


> We're lucky new van is 12v TV DVD etc, only mains item is the microwave, you'll never run that off an inverter.
> Tony


Sorry, tony, have to disagree there. I run our microwave off the inverter, and a small george forman grill (not at the same time).

My pc is mains powered so that runs off the inverter, as does the tv and satellite kit. - I won't pay a £300 premium for an avtec tv that can run on 12v - I use aldi tv's at £130.

The inverter I have is a ring 1000watt model, cost £100 about 4 years ago.

After 3 years, the two 110amp leisure batteries are still serviceable.

David


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

longdistancerunner said:


> Shall I hang onto my hard earned cash and just keep on hooking up at £3.20 per night or buy a 600W inverter and say blow your hook up Ive got solar and an inverter!!


Most sites charge for hook up included in the pitch fee :lol:


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Most sites charge for hook up included in the pitch fee :lol:


Maybe in the UK, but not, thank goodness, in mainland Europe.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Actually they should! Another example of us following the EU rules and the rest of Europe ignoring them!

It came about due to the regulations for re-selling of electricity

However, I wouldn't consider a small inverter as a alternative to hook up.

I will always have hook up when available, a genny (when not going to upset anyone) with a 50amp Sterling Pro D battery charger to ensure that if the batteries need charging, when we do run the genny, say in a morning for Lyn's hairdryer, that we are putting a significant charge in the batteries to capitalise on the generator use. I have a Battery management system that measures power consumed or charging rate and more importantly who much power we have available. This allows me to make informed choices about power consumption over time required/desired before looking to charge batteries.

I have a 2000 watt inverter that switches through the 13 amp sockets automatically on demand and to finish off I have a 100watt sun tracking solar panel, which I am told my the manufacturers is on average five times more efficient than a conventional flat panel.

I am only explaining this as I would always grab hook up when available as everything works the way intended and there is no compromise necessary. I could say the same about the 6Kva Onan generator built in but there are noise considerations to take in account.

220 Volts AC there ain't no substitute! LOL


----------

